# Wireless Router Asus RT-N14UHP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 Router/ AP/ Range Extender (Suggestio



## paroh (Aug 7, 2014)

Any suggestion for the long range wireless router
Is the below router is good any one is using it?
Asus RT-N14UHP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 Router/ AP/ Range Extender


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Wireless Router Asus RT-N14UHP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 Router/ AP/ Range Extender (Sugge*

considering it is asus & has 3 detachable 9 dBi antenna the range should be pretty good.


----------



## Bing (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Wireless Router Asus RT-N14UHP High Power Wireless-N300 3-in-1 Router/ AP/ Range Extender (Sugge*

ASUS router has always been good, but the appointment of Huawei routers and more to meet your requirements. As i know, Huawei b880 and Huawei E5186 router both of long range wireless router.


----------

